# The Matrix Awakens: Gears-Entwickler half bei der Technik mit



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Matrix Awakens: Gears-Entwickler half bei der Technik mit*

					Für die beeindruckende Grafik der Techdemo The Matrix Awakens holte sich Epic die Unterstützung von The Coalition, dem Entwickler der Gears-Reihe. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *The Matrix Awakens: Gears-Entwickler half bei der Technik mit*


----------

